# Crested Gecko's at Hamm



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

is there always loads n loads of Crested Gecko's For Sale at Hamm in march??? or is there normaly 1 or 2 tables with some???

probly stupid question but last year i didnt see any lol i must have been blind


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Should have gone to specsavers :lol2:

There were at least 3-4 tables with loads of them on and I wasn't even looking for any at the time so I bet there was more.


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Last september there were a few tables upstairs in one part that had lots of babies and some in the main area as you go in and I found an odd few mixed in with people selling snakes etc. Its worth looking looking at all tables. Picked up a lovely male who was being sold with a mixture of other reps for a bargain!!


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

oakelm said:


> Should have gone to specsavers :lol2:
> 
> There were at least 3-4 tables with loads of them on and I wasn't even looking for any at the time so I bet there was more.



Do thy sell grown on sub-adults? sexed? because i need all females :lol2: or is it just loads of babies


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Tbh when we went in September last year there were loads of new hatchings and younger babies. I got a young female and a adult male. Not sure what will be there next month. I'm also looking for females


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

because i could only keep 1 more male so i cant go and buy loads of babies


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

December hamm seemed to have the most adult for sale, I do remember one table in particular sell loads sexed sub adult/adult in march. Reason why I remember it is I walked past only a couple of hours later there were two adult males left for sale on the whole table :lol2: 
Same as any show, adult females will get sold quickly.


----------



## treeboa34 (Sep 20, 2007)

These guys had a stall at Hamm in December might be able to help you out! 


http://www.the-gex-files.nl Really nice friendly people


----------

